# MyLink / iPhone Issue : "Please Try Again"



## cohenjp (Jul 4, 2014)

I have the same problem. I get the message when the system completes indexing. The podcast or music that I have playing before I connect continues to play behind the message. I just have to remember to use the volume controls on the steering wheel rather than the volume control on the radio. If I use the volume control on the radio, the unit goes back to FM or XM or whatever was playing previously. 

I have also seen this same complaint many places on the web, with no suggested solutions. 

Does anyone from GM monitor this site?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

cohenjp said:


> I have the same problem. I get the message when the system completes indexing. The podcast or music that I have playing before I connect continues to play behind the message. I just have to remember to use the volume controls on the steering wheel rather than the volume control on the radio. If I use the volume control on the radio, the unit goes back to FM or XM or whatever was playing previously.
> 
> I have also seen this same complaint many places on the web, with no suggested solutions.
> 
> Does anyone from GM monitor this site?


Pull positive cable from battery and let it sit for a few. This should reset the radio better than just going to factory reset. If the trouble still continues call this number. 


1-866-528-7474




Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

MichaelBobby said:


> I own a 2013 Chevrolet Cruze and always listen to music on my iPhone through the USB connection. Although there are a handful of annoyances with the MyLink system that never seem to go away (Music randomly stops playing, long "indexing", non-responsive controls, etc.), usually it works well enough to be acceptable.
> 
> Yesterday, seemingly out of nowhere, I received a "Please Try Again" message on the MyLink screen. When I Press "OK", the iPhone music stops playing and it switches to a different audio source.
> 
> ...



Chevy has addressed this issue I believe. If you have 2013 and older MyLinks, there should be an update out to correct this issue among others specifically for the iPhone.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Chevy has addressed this issue I believe. If you have 2013 and older MyLinks, there should be an update out to correct this issue among others specifically for the iPhone.


Where could one get this? My dealership says there is no updates for 13 and below. I tried 8 times this year to get it. Even tried to google since the Cadillac has open source for its CUE. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Where could one get this? My dealership says there is no updates for 13 and below. I tried 8 times this year to get it. Even tried to google since the Cadillac has open source for its CUE.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


I may be wrong. Wish these were hacked more often


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> I may be wrong. Wish these were hacked more often
> 
> 
> Sent from iFail Mobile


I'd be happy with 14' MyLink Siri and a background of my choice. I'd even settle for the Black theme from Buick and Cadillac infotainment setups.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> I'd be happy with 14' MyLink Siri and a background of my choice. I'd even settle for the Black theme from Buick and Cadillac infotainment setups.


The '14 MyLink skin isn't too bad. Love the Siri Integration.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> The '14 MyLink skin isn't too bad. Love the Siri Integration.


I had the pleasure of having a 14 2LT in the winter to use heated seats, remote start, 4 disk brakes z link rear, and the 14 MyLink. It asks a few more questions than 13 does on top of the Siri integration. XM wasn't active but OnStar was with directions and connections so I did not get the weather notifications I hear people with 14 complain about. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> I had the pleasure of having a 14 2LT in the winter to use heated seats, remote start, 4 disk brakes z link rear, and the 14 MyLink. It asks a few more questions than 13 does on top of the Siri integration. XM wasn't active but OnStar was with directions and connections so I did not get the weather notifications I hear people with 14 complain about.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


The weather alerts are annoying as ****!!! Flood warnings all the **** time. Just because a river is covering the "beach" doesn't constitute a ******* flood!!! Now, if water is covering the second floor of homes... that's a flood!


----------

